# Topics > Agriculture >  MIone Multibox automatic milking system, GEA Farm Technologies, Bonen, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - GEA Farm Technologies

----------


## Airicist

MIone milkrobot

Uploaded on Jul 15, 2010

----------


## Airicist

GEA Farm Technologies MIone robotic milking system for dairy cows

Uploaded on Jan 10, 2012




> GEA farm technologies MIone multibox milking system offers new concepts and efficiency to robotic milking system.
> 
> Video demonstrats delivery and installation of system, introducing a cow to milking box, manual attachment of machine for first milking, and automatic removal. The MIone cleans and stimulates cow teats in the milking unit, does milk quality analysis, milks the cow, and applies teat dip before unit is removed allowing the attachment arm only to visit the cow once.

----------


## Airicist

GEA Farm Technologies - MIone Milking Robot

Published on Jun 12, 2012




> GEA Farm Technologies MIone - The milking robot MIone as a Multibox-System
> With the milking robot from GEA Farm Technologies you gain a maximum level of flexibility -- both for the development of your farm as well as for your personal time management.

----------

